# Through Darkness, A Metro 2033 Fanfiction.



## Roman Powers (Feb 4, 2017)

Through Darkness - What Remains - Wattpad
The year is 2017, four years have passed since the Great Nuclear War of 2013, and turmoil is stirring in the bowels of the Moscow Metro. New factions will form and claim as much territory and supplies as they can, whether by means of negotiation and diplomacy, or by force and intimidation. Groups and coalitions will be overrun by the mutants that are finding their way down into this dark refuge from the toxic air up above, or be steamrolled and assimilated into more powerful factions. A guard at one of the farthest northern stations finds himself thrown headlong into this power struggle when a dark secret is uncovered...

Well, I'll just get straight into the meat of what this story is. This story that I'm slowly writing is a Metro 2033 fanfic, taking place 16 years before the events of Metro 2033. Since I'm still striving to make huge improvements in my writing and trying to spice it up a bit, since I think it's a little slow. I can assure you that I have some big things planned for this series though, and I really hope you consider reading it.


----------



## Delta_Waffle (Feb 18, 2017)

I read the first chapter of your story. I plan on reading more maybe later or tomorrow. But it does seem like an interesting piece of literature. Normally every Metro fanfic I've read was complete crap and only spanned a page. But this however was different. The dialogue is short and actually sounds genuine and not forced. The characters, as far as I've seen seem like an interesting duo. From what I read it seems promising.


----------



## Roman Powers (Feb 18, 2017)

Delta_Waffle said:


> I read the first chapter of your story. I plan on reading more maybe later or tomorrow. But it does seem like an interesting piece of literature. Normally every Metro fanfic I've read was complete crap and only spanned a page. But this however was different. The dialogue is short and actually sounds genuine and not forced. The characters, as far as I've seen seem like an interesting duo. From what I read it seems promising.


Thanks, man! I rewrote the first chapter a few months ago, as, the first draft was utter shit. I'm actually really happy that you say that, since, this is my first big work besides a few short stories. I actually just published chapter 8 a half an hour ago, I just hope that my writing won't leave you disappointed.


----------



## Delta_Waffle (Feb 18, 2017)

Roman Powers said:


> Thanks, man! I rewrote the first chapter a few months ago, as, the first draft was utter shit. I'm actually really happy that you say that, since, this is my first big work besides a few short stories. I actually just published chapter 8 a half an hour ago, I just hope that my writing won't leave you disappointed.


Well just keep doing what your doing. I'm sure your story will do well as long you do that.


----------



## Roman Powers (Feb 18, 2017)

Delta_Waffle said:


> Well just keep doing what your doing. I'm sure your story will do well as long you do that.


I'll try, and again, thank you.


----------



## Delta_Waffle (Feb 18, 2017)

Roman Powers said:


> I'll try, and again, thank you.


Don't mention it. I look forward to reading more.


----------



## Delta_Waffle (Feb 18, 2017)

Roman Powers said:


> I'll try, and again, thank you.


Oh by the way do you plan on doing anything after this?


----------



## Delta_Waffle (Feb 23, 2017)

If you don't mind could you message me when the next chapter is complete. If it's not inconvenient for you.


----------



## Roman Powers (Feb 24, 2017)

Delta_Waffle said:


> If you don't mind could you message me when the next chapter is complete. If it's not inconvenient for you.


I'd suggest you either give me a watch on FA or follow me on Wattpad. I'm really not too keen on telling all my followers individually that I made a new chapter.


----------



## Delta_Waffle (Feb 24, 2017)

Roman Powers said:


> I'd suggest you either give me a watch on FA or follow me on Wattpad. I'm really not too keen on telling all my followers individually that I made a new chapter.


Alright I'll do that than. Thank you.


----------

